# Fury X : Rattander Lüfter + Pumpenfiepen



## Crix1990 (9. November 2015)

*Fury X : Rattander Lüfter + Pumpenfiepen*

Ich hab bei euch schon ein Ticket auf gemacht (Nr. 69480), muss aber gestehen, dass ich gerad etwas zwischen den Stühlen häng.

Meine Fury X ist am Freitag angekommen (amazon.de) und ich hab sie auch gleich in meinen neuen Rechner eingebaut.
Hierbei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Lüfter ein sehr unangenehmes Rattern von sich gibt. Ist das normal und gibt sich nach einer "Warmlauf-Zeit" (wobiei die Karte seit Sammstag Nachmittag schon ca. 20h gelaufen ist)?
Der Radiator ist im Deckel des Gehäuses angebrach und bläst die Luft nach außen raus.

Das Gehäuse ist ein Phanteks Enthoo Pro und der CPU-Kügler ist ein Macho Rev. B.
Ohne irgend einen anderen Lüfter verbaut zu haben, ist das Rattern der Fury das deutlich herausstechende Geräusch.
Es klingt einfahc nicht in ordnung.

Ebenfalls habe ich bemerkt, dass von der Grafikkarte selbst ein  sehr unangenehmes Fiepen ausgeht, dass vom Klang her an ein defektes  Steckernetzteil erinnert.
Ob das Geräusch bei geschlossendem Case noch zu hören ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da das Rattern hierzu zu laut ist.

Kann es sein, dass ich noch eine alte Revision habe?
Ich wollte die Abdeckung nicht abnehmen und nach der Pumpe schauen, da ich hierfür den Aufkleber auf der Oberseite hätte entfernen müssen.

Ich bin der Meinung mal gelesen zu haben, dass man die Revision der Fury an ihren Seriennummernaufklebern erkennen kann.
Auf der Rückseite (also an der Platine) ist ein Aufgleber. Auf der Unterseite (neben dem PCIe "Stecker") waren, glaube ich, zwei Aufkleber.


Ich muss gestehen, dass ich gerad etwas enttäuscht bin, weil ich gehofft hatte, dass mit der Fury X endlich High End + Silent ohne Bastelarbeiten möglich ist.


----------



## Drauka (9. November 2015)

*AW: Fury X : Rattander Lüfter + Pumpenfiepen*

Hi.

Das klingt nicht sonderlich gut. Der Radiatorlüfter sollte eigentlich sehr leise sein.
Das Fiepen ist wahrscheinlich die Pumpe, was für die alte Revision spricht.
Ich würde sagen: Umtauschen!

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Crix1990 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Fury X : Rattander Lüfter + Pumpenfiepen*

Ich muss heute Abend nochmal die fehlende PN und SKU raussuchen.

Sollte der Tausch dann über Amazon oder Sapphire ablaufen?

Von Amazon hab ich leider die Aussage bekommen, dass ich entweder:
Die Karte als defekt einsende und dann ca. 7 Tage später eine neue bekomme (da ist dann der Sinn eines neuen PCs dahin).
Oder ich trete vom Kauf zurück und bestelle neu, was mich dann aber ca. 20€ mehr kosten wird.

In beiden Fällen kann mir Amazon nicht garantieren, dass die neue Karte nicht wieder aus der alten Revision stammt...


----------



## FlyingPC (9. November 2015)

*AW: Fury X : Rattander Lüfter + Pumpenfiepen*



Crix1990 schrieb:


> Ich muss heute Abend nochmal die fehlende PN und SKU raussuchen.
> 
> Sollte der Tausch dann über Amazon oder Sapphire ablaufen?
> 
> ...



Dann würde ich erstmal auf eine Antwort seitens Sapphire warten


----------



## Crix1990 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Fury X : Rattander Lüfter + Pumpenfiepen*

PN und SKU sind im Ticket hinterlegt...


----------



## Drauka (10. November 2015)

*AW: Fury X : Rattander Lüfter + Pumpenfiepen*

Die ist eigentlich schon aus der euen Revision. Sehr ärgerlich.
Du kannst die Karte auch gern über uns reklamieren, ich kann Dir aber nicht sagen, wie lang es genau dauert, bis Du Ersatz bekommst, das ist immer abhängig davon, ob gerade eine passende Austauschkarte im RMA-Center verfügbar ist.
Wenn Du über uns tauschen willst, dann schreibe es bitte den Kollegen direkt im Ticket (Du darfst Dich dabei gern auf unsere "Unterhaltung" beziehen, die werden dann die nötigen Schritte in die Wege leiten.

Danke.
Beste Grüße
Alex


----------



## Crix1990 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Fury X : Rattander Lüfter + Pumpenfiepen*

Bevor ich das mach:
Wird dass dann über euch als als Direkttausch via DHL gemacht (keine Ahnung, wie das heist, aber bei beQuiet Netzteilen kommt einer von DHL, gibt einem das neue NT und nimmt das alte gleich mit)?
Oder muss ich erst einschicken und dann abwarten? (Was ärgerlich wäre, da ich meinen alten PC nicht mehr habe)


----------



## Crix1990 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Fury X : Rattander Lüfter + Pumpenfiepen*

So, kleines Update:
Nachdem ich bei Amazon eine Kreditkarte hinterlegt habe, konnte ich einen Umtausch buchen, bei dem mir erst eine neue Karte zugesendet wird 
Ich hoffe es wird dann besser (ich hab bei sowas immer Schiss, dass ich mich nur anstell, aber der Lüfter erinnert vom Sound her an ein Moped...).

By the way würd ich mich freuen, wenn jemand von Sapphire nochmal hier drauf gucken könnte:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-immer-als-5-1-wiedergegeben.html#post7826991


----------



## Crix1990 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Fury X : Rattander Lüfter + Pumpenfiepen*

So, die Karte ist getauscht und das Rattern weg.
Allerdings finde ich, dass die Pumpe immer noch deutlich zu hören ist (wobei ich da auch empfindlich bin).
Könnt ihr bitte einmal abschließend checken, ob die Seriennummer Z154200001064 eine neue oder alte Rev ist?
Wenns die neue ist werd ich damit Leben


----------



## Abductee (13. November 2015)

*AW: Fury X : Rattander Lüfter + Pumpenfiepen*



Crix1990 schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich, dass die Pumpe immer noch deutlich zu hören ist .....
> Wenns die neue ist werd ich damit Leben



Ich würd an den Wiederverkauf denken, ~650€ ist viel Geld wenn man dann einen Käufer finden muss der eine laute Pumpe akzeptiert.


----------



## MfDoom (13. November 2015)

*AW: Fury X : Rattander Lüfter + Pumpenfiepen*

Die Pumpe ist bei mir auch hörbar, aus einem sehr leisen Rechner hört man sie heraus. Wenn es unhörbar sein soll muss wohl eine Fury her.


----------



## Drauka (17. November 2015)

*AW: Fury X : Rattander Lüfter + Pumpenfiepen*

Das ist die neue Revision.


----------

